# Egypt to introduce property taxes



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

will they? or will the government back track once again?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I haven't watched the video as I'm on limited download but there was an Arabic form that property owners filled out a few years ago. Bills are now starting to arrive in El Gouna.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

What kind of Bills? Back dated ones?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, it seems the villas in El Gouna are receiving back dated bills. A few messages have been posted on our forum so it doesn't make any sense yet. A lot of areas, including mine, are not ready yet. One villa with swimming pool in Upper Nubia is talking about LE2800 per year?? Can't confirm this.


----------



## shaks (Oct 29, 2012)

Is the tax for the second residence ? Calculated on surface ?


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Any residence I think. Calculated on size, location, view, etc.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

if introduced correctly (yes, big if...) it should be pretty similar to the Council Tax in UK, whereby a tax is paid on property. The funds collected by the tax should go towards funding things like sewage, fire brigade, etc in the area where the property is located. 

My question here is on private compounds, where we already pay a yearly rate: will they try and tax these properties too? Anything is possible


----------

